# Pensacola, Florida Cardiology Coding Position - Sacred Heart Medical Group Cardiology



## KEMMER40 (Feb 12, 2013)

Summary:

The Reimbursement/Compliance Spec I applies the appropriate diagnostic and procedural code to patient health records for purposes of document retrieval, analysis and claim processing.

Responsibilities:

Abstracts pertinent information from patient records. 
Assigns the International Classification of Diseases, Clinical Modification (ICD), Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) or Healthcare Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS) codes, creating Ambulatory Patient Classification (APC) or Diagnosis-Related Group (DRG) assignments.
Obtains acceptable productivity/quality rates as defined per coding policy.
Queries physicians when code assignments are not straightforward or documentation in the record is inadequate, ambiguous, or unclear for coding purposes.
Keeps abreast of and complies with coding guidelines and reimbursement reporting requirements. 

Education & Experience:

Associate's degree preferred. 
Two years of experience in hospital coding, physician billing or reimbursement required 
High School or Equivalent required. 

*Strong Cardiology coding / billing experience highly preferred.*
Licenses & Certifications:

Certified Coding Specialist Physician (CCS-P), Certified Professional Coder (CPC), or Registered Health Information Technician (RHIT) required.  Essentially, applicant must hold an AAPC or AHIMA credential.

How to Apply

If you are interested in joining the Sacred Heart Health System Team, please apply by completing an online application @ www.sacred-heart.org.

Equal Opportunity Employer

Sacred Heart Health System is an equal opportunity employer.

If you have any questions about the application process or require a reasonable accommodation to complete the application, please contact the Ascension Health Ministry Service Center at 1-855-992-4672 between the hours of 8:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. EST M-F.

This is *NOT* a remote position.

Please do not reply to the poster of this position.


----------

